# The Lawn Dart



## GameCock (Dec 12, 2017)

We ran out of pins mid way through and our order got lost.  So my bro goes to tractor supply and gets either two16 or 18 guage horse needles!  Had his wife pin his ass with 1 1/2 inches of pure prison shank, I came over took one look at that ****er and said.........hit me!  He jabbed me twice about a quarter way in and told me he couldnt do it to me.   Moral of story, other than his ass hurting for a week; go to walmart and tell them you are giving your dog his allergy meds.  Went away with enough pins to last until the new order came in! Although they only had 25’s and I use 23’s.  Anybody else ever tried the lawn dart? Haha!


----------



## ECKSRATED (Dec 12, 2017)

U don't have to tell them anything. Just go to cvs or walmart and ask for them. 

An 18 Guage has to hurt so fukking bad. Fukk that. 

And u should use 25s instead of 23s anyways.


----------



## Gibsonator (Dec 12, 2017)

ouch
10char


----------



## Seeker (Dec 12, 2017)

What's wrong with 23's? I love those little fukers. 23' 1 inch into the delts is smooth as butter


----------



## GameCock (Dec 12, 2017)

I like the 23’s also..as far as CVS our hick backwoods pharmacist asked for a scrip.  I didnt want to get into a pissing contest so I did Walmart.


----------



## GameCock (Dec 12, 2017)

Man that horse needle is a mofo!  He should have stuck me, then I wouldnt have laughed at him all week!


----------



## IHI (Dec 12, 2017)

Wtf&#55357;&#56883;

used to use 22/23ga, 25ga soo much nicer


----------



## tinymk (Dec 13, 2017)

22g in hip///everything else 25g... Not gonna hit with a 16 or 18


----------



## ECKSRATED (Dec 13, 2017)

Seeker said:


> What's wrong with 23's? I love those little fukers. 23' 1 inch into the delts is smooth as butter



Ive used 23s since I started taking shit. I got a box of 25s a month ago and is so much smoother. Can't even feel them.  will cut down on scar tissue also cus I have a lot of it.


----------



## Gibsonator (Dec 13, 2017)

i have about 70 23x1 left but you guys are making me think about grabbing up some 25s instead hmmm...


----------



## GameCock (Dec 13, 2017)

They just seem so flemsy and it takes a while to push the juice through, but, I could definately see the benefit of less ST..


----------



## ECKSRATED (Dec 13, 2017)

Gibs you're fairly new, get some 25s so u don't get scar tissue like I have. I can't even pin in my glutes anymore because of the scar tissue and my quads are getting just as bad. 

It doesn't take much longer to push the oil thru the 25s. I wish I would have tried them years ago


----------



## Seeker (Dec 13, 2017)

I don't have to tell anyone here how long I've been pinning I'm sure most of you know. Shit I was pinning when some of you fuks were still in grammar school.  I have no issues with scar tissue. And still don't today.  Besides the pain of test suspension which is completely unavoidable I never got pip either.  I can honestly say most of you will think I'm reckless and dangerous with my methods. But I've never ever had a problem and still don't. Can't explain it. Luck? Don't know. I still use 22 1. 1/2 For my glutes.  Shit I've even pinned my triceps with the fuker before. Delts too. Lol serious. I hate those 25's. Can't draw with them. That's right.  I draw and pin with the same needle. I'm not gonna waste my time drawing and pinning with different needles. Fuk dat shit.  Did i mention in all my years I've never had  problem? Not even a pimple on pin site. But Hey! That's just me. Not condoning what I do. It's just what "I" do.


----------



## Chillinlow (Dec 13, 2017)

Drawing with anything less then 22 sucks like Seek said. Swap to 25 after to pin and
zero issues. It’s all about being careful to and how often you pin etc. Pinned ED on last three cycles in three cycles that was over 250 pins and zero issues. A lot of needles though over 500. Once I run out of 25s 1.5” and the 22s 1” for drawing I’ll be switching to 22s 1.5” all the way around and just running the same protocol with being careful. Honestly a lot of times I’d space out and pin with the same needle I drawed with and never a issue either. Alcohol wipes and everything is kept in a airtight container. Clean clean clean.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Dec 13, 2017)

Seeker said:


> I don't have to tell anyone here how long I've been pinning I'm sure most of you know. Shit I was pinning when some of you fuks were still in grammar school.  I have no issues with scar tissue. And still don't today.  Besides the pain of test suspension which is completely unavoidable I never got pip either.  I can honestly say most of you will think I'm reckless and dangerous with my methods. But I've never ever had a problem and still don't. Can't explain it. Luck? Don't know. I still use 22 1. 1/2 For my glutes.  Shit I've even pinned my triceps with the fuker before. Delts too. Lol serious. I hate those 25's. Can't draw with them. That's right.  I draw and pin with the same needle. I'm not gonna waste my time drawing and pinning with different needles. Fuk dat shit.  Did i mention in all my years I've never had  problem? Not even a pimple on pin site. But Hey! That's just me. Not condoning what I do. It's just what "I" do.



I was the same way seek. Never had an issue at all, just the scar tissue in my ass. Always used the same needle to draw and pin. You're lucky u don't have any scar tissue cus it's not fun trying to find a spot to pin. If I stick my ass cheek I can hear the needle going thru the scar tissue. Lol sounds and feels like Styrofoam. With the 22s I could feel the needle and it stung some times. Nothing crazy but, I don't feel shit with the 25s. Ever. I draw with a 28 gauge and it's probably quicker doing it that way. 

You're stuck in your ways as I was too. That's awesome u don't have any scar tissue. Very rare.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 13, 2017)

I woulda pinned calves you pussies


----------



## Gibsonator (Dec 13, 2017)

seek u ever pinned ur pp??? :32 (19):
and ecks you meant you draw with an 18 right? i draw 18/pin 23 but i will be ordering a fresh pack of 100 25s tomorrow after this convo


----------



## ECKSRATED (Dec 13, 2017)

Gibsonator said:


> seek u ever pinned ur pp??? :32 (19):
> and ecks you meant you draw with an 18 right? i draw 18/pin 23 but i will be ordering a fresh pack of 100 25s tomorrow after this convo



Yes I draw with an 18 and pin with 25. I use the same 18 to draw like 50 times before I use a new one.


----------



## ToolSteel (Dec 13, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> I woulda pinned calves you pussies







Run. Run far away.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Dec 13, 2017)

I used to pin with 21g,
Loved them things....


----------



## Gibsonator (Dec 13, 2017)

i was buzzed one time and forget to take the 18 off and switch it for the 23, started pushing it in my bumbum and was like oh fukk owww!!!! hahahhaa bad move


----------



## Mythos (Dec 13, 2017)

Gibsonator said:


> i was buzzed one time and take the 18 and started pushing it in my bumbum and was like oh fukk owww!!!!



:32 (6): :32 (7):

10 characters


----------



## snake (Dec 13, 2017)

First TRT script I got from my Dr. came with a script for 1 1/2" 20g's. I put that lawn dart in me for the first and last time. I found out from the pharmacist that I didn't need a scripted and most guys on TRT use 25's. 

For the record; they use a 16-17 gauge needle during a donation.


----------



## snake (Dec 13, 2017)

Seeker said:


> I don't have to tell anyone here how long I've been pinning I'm sure most of you know. Shit I was pinning when some of you fuks were still in grammar school.



Seek's first pin kit.


----------



## motown1002 (Dec 13, 2017)

I use 25's also.  It does take a bit longer, but im in no hurry.  Saves scar tissue.  My butt is all scar tissue.  Those 25's in the delts are painless.


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 13, 2017)

lol...back when I first started and had to pin...I used 25's...now...I realized I only need a slin pin.....lessons learned


----------



## Maijah (Dec 13, 2017)

I draw with 22 and pin with 25. 1" for delts and 1.5" for glutes. Never had an issue. My boy uses 22's for everything, it doesn't really hurt anymore, it's just a mind fuk looking at the dart lol


----------



## ToolSteel (Dec 13, 2017)

I’ve used 18’s in quads before. Sometimes the oil would shoot back out. Left a blood spot on the bathroom wall once.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Dec 13, 2017)

ToolSteel said:


> I’ve used 18’s in quads before. Sometimes the oil would shoot back out. Left a blood spot on the bathroom wall once.



I had the oil come out a bunch of times with 22s and 23s. Like u can literally see the oil dripping out


----------



## DF (Dec 13, 2017)

Back in the day we used redijects to cycle (preloaded 18g).  On blast I use 25g 1" when pinning 1cc or less it's with SLIN pins.  My VG's are full of scar tissue


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 14, 2017)

Used the 18's a lot back in the late 80's they really aren't that bad

one time had one with a hook tip and didn't realize it till it hurt on its way out

and had a bloody chunk of meat on the tip


----------



## Jin (Dec 14, 2017)

Zeigler said:


> Used the 18's a lot back in the late 80's they really aren't that bad
> 
> one time had one with a hook tip and didn't realize it till it hurt on its way out
> 
> and had a bloody chunk of meat on the tip



FD took a cock with a hook tip once. Same result.


----------



## Phil (Dec 16, 2017)

Years back I used to get sustanon redijects and they came with 1 1/2 18 GA. It's like using a 16 penny nail.


----------



## Gibsonator (Dec 16, 2017)

ordered my 25x1's yesterday, should have them just in time for Mondays pin


----------



## kittensandkilos (Dec 20, 2017)

I have only used 25 both 1" and 1 1/2". Never had any issue with those and for meet day I normally pre fill a couple slip pins with tne so I can hit some quick muscle groups between lifts. I doubt I will ever try anything other than 25 since it works so well for me.


----------



## Gibsonator (Dec 20, 2017)

i just switched to 25x1. took 3 times longer to push the oil than the 23, had me moving it around and readjusting a bit. I'll get it down. ecks recommended running the barrel under warm water for 20 secs before pinning so I'm gonna give that a try friday.


----------



## Seeker (Dec 20, 2017)

Gibsonator said:


> i just switched to 25x1. took 3 times longer to push the oil than the 23, had me moving it around and readjusting a bit. I'll get it down. ecks recommended running the barrel under warm water for 20 secs before pinning so I'm gonna give that a try friday.



Lol ghey. Finish your 23's bro. So easy and convenient


----------



## Gibsonator (Dec 20, 2017)

Seeker said:


> Lol ghey. Finish your 23's bro. So easy and convenient



well if the 25s dont workout i have plenty of the 23s ghey bro


----------



## ECKSRATED (Dec 20, 2017)

That extra minute or two will save your asscheek from turning into Styrofoam in a year or two.


----------



## Seeker (Dec 20, 2017)

Don't listen to him, Gibbs. He lives in Canada. Of course he runs his syringe in warm water. He has too! Shit is cold AF! Pin those 23s. Life is too short. Every minute counts!!


----------



## ECKSRATED (Dec 20, 2017)

Seeker said:


> Don't listen to him, Gibbs. He lives in Canada. Of course he runs his syringe in warm water. He has too! Shit is cold AF! Pin those 23s. Life is too short. Every minute counts!!



Haha it is cold up here right now and I hate it already. I just it to be like 65-70 everyday. That's all.


And if I was lucky like u seek and didn't get scar tissue d be using 18s and be done in 10 seconds.


----------



## Seeker (Dec 20, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> Haha it is cold up here right now and I hate it already. I just it to be like 65-70 everyday. That's all.
> 
> 
> And if I was lucky like u seek and didn't get scar tissue d be using 18s and be done in 10 seconds.



lol Im usually done in 30


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 21, 2017)

scored 27g 1/2 inch slin pins by accident while ordering my usual 25g 1/2 inch 

Thought I was screwed but actually they work fine for my trt 

takes me like 5 mins or less to get out all the supplies inject and put it all back away


----------



## bubbagump (Jan 3, 2018)

My thumb would be sore after trying to push through a slin pin lol.  I like 25x1or 1.5.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jan 3, 2018)

ECKSRATED said:


> Ive used 23s since I started taking shit. I got a box of 25s a month ago and is so much smoother. Can't even feel them.  will cut down on scar tissue also cus I have a lot of it.




25's are the only way to fly.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jan 6, 2018)

25s suck ass, got 98 I'll let go pm me


----------



## Jin (Jan 6, 2018)

Gibsonator said:


> 25s suck ass, got 98 I'll let go pm me



Free international shipping?

just kidding; they'd get confiscated. Gear is legal here but pins aren't.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jan 6, 2018)

Jin said:


> Free international shipping?
> 
> just kidding; they'd get confiscated. Gear is legal here but pins aren't.



sounds ass backwards


----------

